# few pixs from our blizzard



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Wind chill was around 30 below for days.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

................


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

You guys got clobbered.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

About 18 inches for us.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice, it is show time.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Takes a true professional to handle that!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

TKLAWN;1718094 said:


> Takes a true professional to handle that!


I wouldn't go as far to say that. After all, it's only snow and were just moving it. 18in dump isn't that much really.


----------



## camp61 (Nov 20, 2011)

Every time I looked at a weather map and saw the lake effect I thought "yup Grandview is busy"!! Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

ALC-GregH;1718676 said:


> I wouldn't go as far to say that. After all, it's only snow and were just moving it. 18in dump isn't that much really.


It can be, if you get 30mph winds with it.

......


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

ALC-GregH;1718676 said:


> I wouldn't go as far to say that. After all, it's only snow and were just moving it. 18in dump isn't that much really.


You can have it. I hate big storms


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice shots man! I'm jealous!! Now if the Sabres could win a game!!!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing that must have been quite a storm.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

ken643;1718792 said:


> Nice pics, thanks for sharing *that must have been quite a storm.*


Yeah, his customers are feeling like they actually paid for something. LOL


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I sucks when you have to actually work for the money they send you.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Shoveling and ice picking is getting to me this year, we only got about 12" but I got move it 3 times with the wind over the next couple of days.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

grandview;1718074 said:


> About 18 inches for us.


18" is a lot of snow...thank god you never have to get out of the truck.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

WIPensFan;1719147 said:


> 18" is a lot of snow...thank god you never have to get out of the truck.


But I did,Every time I got out it cost me 125.00 in gas!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice pics. That looks like it was fun and cold too.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Man, you guys got hammered. Looks like fun!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

damn.. if that was NJ, site managers would be calling non stop for more salt LOL .. 30 below.. yeah we want to see blacktop, you stupid incompetant snow contractor company! 

Its nuts. Ran into the issues in the one storm where it fell to near zero for a day... one supermarket manager threw a fit even though we had the lot plowed non stop with a machine and a 10' box overnight, ended at just after 6am.. they couldn't understand why it was still snow/packed ice etc.. kept calling to get their lot scraped down prior to the eagles/saints game saturday night at 8pm... couldn't even move the skid steer around let alone a truck. Next morning went back again and scraped all down when it was 18 out, salted, plowed clear and they were good.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

grandview;1719077 said:


> I sucks when you have to actually work for the money they send you.


Ha, we know that you aren't working, dont try to kid us:Thumbs Up


----------

